# Easton EA90 SLX Wheelset



## lucky13

Is $599 a good price for Easton EA90 SLX Wheelset ? 

I found them on Preformance


----------



## CleavesF

No. I got mine on Ebay a week ago for 499.99 with free pro3race tires. +25 shipped.

Assuming you're talking 2008 version. For 2009, $599 is a steal, those retail for 1000+


----------



## lucky13

CleavesF said:


> No. I got mine on Ebay a week ago for 499.99 with free pro3race tires. +25 shipped.
> 
> Assuming you're talking 2008 version. For 2009, $599 is a steal, those retail for 1000+


Who do the Easton EA90 SLX compare to the Mavic Ksyrium SL ?


----------

